# Help cleaning old leather bridles



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Never had pink eye, I don't really know what it is?

What products do you have on hand for cleaning leather? Do you have Glicerine soap available? Leather balm, conditioner, cleaner?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Pink eye is a nasty highly infectious eye thingy . Basically as far as I can remember your eyes get really gunky and red/pink and are sore. 

I only have some leather CPR. I've already cleaned Soda's, but it really wasn't that dirty. I can get some other cleaners, so any suggestions would be great on that end. But I also need to take the darn things apart w/o ruining them as I would like to maybe combine them for one to fit Soda (just in case I need another bridle?) They are so crusted with sweat/saliva/dirt around the bits that they are completely stuck.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Mmmm nummy! lol.

First I would ge a simple Glicerine Soap Bar. You can get this at TSC, any Tack Store. Get a tooshbrush, and the bar nice and wet and scrub the area's that are stuck and stiff. 

Get rid of the gunk that is causing the "locking" of the leather. 

I've never soaked leather in water before?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have any Murphy's oil soap?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Other than the soap and oil, ketsup cleans the hardware really well. You have to leave it gunked on over night, and then wipe it off. Don't put it on any silver.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't soaked it water either, just was trying to think of something that would help. I will check on the Murphy's oil soap and pick up a glycerin bar too. Would you need to condition it after using either of those? I probably sound like an idiot, but its been awhile since I've had to clean any tack! Thanks for the tip about the ketchup. I'll give it a try  Will it work on rusty buckles?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> ketsup cleans the hardware really well.


Because of the acid in the tomato. It can also ruin less than 'good' hardware.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I use Stubben products, but they are expensive.

Another good conditioner that I have in my tack cleaning box is Horsemans One Step.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay so... just for general cleaning after everything is degunked:

1. Take a damp sponge and go over all of the leather.
2. Take a saddle soap (preferably Murphy's Oil Soap... the gelly kind) and put some on your sponge. Scrub it into all of your leather (you want to see a white foam) and use a toothbrush for cracks and buckle areas. DO NOT get this on rubber as it will make it melt and get gooey in warm areas.
3. Wipe off the excess (gently).
4. Take an oil on a seperate sponge (like Neatsfoot Oil) and rub it into the leather. 
5. Let it soak in for a few minutes. Then, take your damp soap sponge and rub it over a bar of glycerine soap (this stuff is amazing  ). Massage the soap into your leather and work it with your hands to make sure it is supple. You should see a white foam but no bubbles. 
6. Let it sit, wipe off excess, and VOILA! 

To get metal buckles and stuff, I use Never Dull. This stuff is awesome! It's like a tin can full of cotton that you pull off. You rub it across your metal until you think you have gotten it clean and there is a thin film. Then wipe the metal with a cloth and it will be shiny!  Do NOT use on bits. 

Anymore questions?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

mls, I haven't had any problems with it. Rust corrosion itself breaks down metal. It's best to get rid of it for the most part over night than to leave the rust and tarnish.
OP, NeverDull does work really well, too, depending on what kind of plating the hardware has =)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet! Thank you all for your help. I didn't get it done yesterday as it seems like this is going to take some elbow grease and time which is difficult with the sick small child. But now I have a good project for a rainy day. Then its onto the saddle


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

one of my hobbies is working with leather, i love making things or restoring old leather. One thing i was told about it when it comes to water was...the animal had been wet or rained on at some point....its a skin and will dry, it wont fall apart.

I have found it safe to a point for leather to be wet before it starts taking on a 'aged' look, but is more common in softer leathers rather then harness leather. You should be safe to soak the bridles to make them pliable, but once they dry, they will more then likely go stiff again....they need to be cleaned and thoroughly oiled to make them supple again, which probably means doing A LOT over a few days if its really stiff.

I just did this with some old leather halters and they are as good as new.

oh...one more thing...if its is very stiff...dont force it, it can snap, crack or break very easily!!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I love, love LOVE Passier Lederbalsam conditioner. Works great and smells really good too.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok well _THIS_ is my specialty! Kay first you said theres mud. Hose it off. Then use glycerine soap on it. Until you get all the dirt out. Then apply a coating of some kind leather care cleaner or lexol glycerine or leather new will work. Then get some leather care conditioner (you will LOVE this item!) and smother the whole thing with the oil. You may have to apply repeated treatments. As I had to do with a old crosbey saddle. For the bit soak in HOT water take it out and scrub it either with a cleaning tool or I use my finger nails and scrape off the gunk. Then dip it again in HOT water take it out and rub a towel really hard through the pieces it will shine right up.
Update us!


----------

